# Will TiVo and Replay TV Go Down Like Napster?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

After two years of blithe ignorance, the TV and advertising industries are finally waking up to personal video recorders.

Waking up screaming.

Like Napster 
With their delayed recognition that PVR penetration is getting deeper, senior executives at networks and entertainment companies are using lawsuits to attempt to block a technology that demonstrably turns the TV into the versatile home entertainment center it was always meant to be. A similar endeavor effectively shut down another transformative, consumer-friendly entertainment technology, Napster, despite copious evidence that demand-driven systems are the only way to lift the music business from its trough.

Click Here For The Rest Of The Story


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I am suprised they have not started picking on Dish Network yet. Dish Network (with buggy PVR's) is still the PVR leader, whos big sales slogan for the PVR was ZAP away commercials.

While it is possible to skip commercials on Replay and Tivo's DIsh Network was the only company taking out ads with a big ZAP! logo and advertising it like it is the main feature.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

They are trying to relate apples and oranges. The primary function of Napster was to trade songs and not pay for them. Unless they can go back in time and make VCRs illegal, a PVR making a personal recording for later use and skipping of commericals has broken no laws like Copyright laws. ASCAP exists to make sure performers get paid for public usage of their members material and has existed for years. Is there any agency that exists or had existed to make sure you sit thru commercials.


----------



## woodman (May 17, 2002)

PVRs and Napster have absolutely nothing in common in my view. PVRs are merely a technological evolution of the VCR, while Napster was an enterprise based upon stealing intellectual property ... hardly comparable at all.

The advertisers and broadcasters will just have to adjust to the realities as they exist today, which is a far different ballgame from that of 20-30 years ago. I don't see any possible chance of their lawsuits standing any chance at success whatsoever. At least, I hope that our courts are beyond lobbying pressure from these industries that are suddenly upset at the turn technology has taken. Too bad fellas ... times change .... technologies change ... get over it, fer crissakes.

One other salient point: if the advertisers want to get their messages through to us, they might try making their ads entertaining rather than obnoxious. Attempting to control audio levels wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Tivo should have nothing to fear.

SonicBlue may have to disable their "sharing" feature - but that should be it.

Even E*'s PVRs should be safe.

Otherwise - the PVR is a natural follow on to the VCR - whose existence was OK'ed by the Sony Betamax case. If the content producers want to push this, they WILL lose.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

But who has the deeper pockets for protracted court battles. Unless the court agrees that the loser pays court costs, TiVo could win the case but lose real life


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

The industry needs to get off the falacy that a PVR is different than a VCR. The basic functionality is the same. VCR's were made legal years ago, thus PVR's are just as legal.

Any sane judge should throw out the case, if is just about commercial skipping.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Next will be a law suit forcing the led horse to drink the water!


----------

